# 2nd Annual Great White Lake Northern Pike Ice Capades



## dinoday

Whit1 said:


> I think I'll come down on Friday this year so as not to miss the Pinheads Parade!!!!.....:yikes:


 You won't be sorry if you come for Friday Whit! The conversation and company last year was excellent  and the potential for future blackmail ammuntion is very high :evil:


----------



## DonP

Well...

... seeing that I'm back working this year (it does cut into my fishing time though!!)... I'm not as "financially restricted"... and I will most definitely be there!!

Hmmmm... now I'll just have to figure out how to do some ice trolling!!!

Hey Whit.... can we run cutbait behind a Hootchie Mama under the ice? :lol:


----------



## Whit1

_"You won't be sorry if you come for Friday Whit! The conversation and company last year was excellent  and the potential for future blackmail ammuntion is very high :evil:"_

That does it! I'll be there! Soneone has to keep you guyz outta jail AND be able to remember the "ammunition" when it's all over......:lol:


_"Hey Whit.... can we run cutbait behind a Hootchie Mama under the ice? :lol: "_

You betcha! 

The way I see it is that ol' Spanko puts on his speedo, with suspenders of course; we strap on a pair o' speed skates onto his feet, give him an ice saw....let's find Splitshot's that went down the hole last year....and send him on his way across the lake. He can cut a trolling slice through the ice.

We then grab an ice boat, rig it up with rod holders and then, with any kind of wind at all we can sail/troll down the lake. Hmmm! Netting a fish might be a bit of a problem!!!!!! :lol: 

Crossneyes and Booktens are ya sure ya wanna join this motely crew??....:yikes:


----------



## ESOX

I will try to make it, depends upon the work schedule.


----------



## Whit1

ESOX said:


> I will try to make it, depends upon the work schedule.


 
I'd gladly call your boss for you to explain why you need the day off. However the last time I did something like that for a buddy, back in my drinking days, I called his wife to explain why he was gonna be late. We were getting very well oiled after the last day of school before summer vacation. I gave it my best shot. She didn't talk to him for a month. :lol:.....true story!!!!


----------



## dinoday

ESOX said:


> I will try to make it, depends upon the work schedule.


 Try hard bud! This will be my third outing on the West side of Michigan and the last two were worth the drive/time


----------



## trouttime

dinoday said:


> Try hard bud! This will be my third outing on the West side of Michigan and the last two were worth the drive/time


  
Hey Paul,
If ya end up going let me know, we can car pool if you want


----------



## ReddHead

I'm down with it, see you guys there.


----------



## Matt Schalk

I'm gonna put it on my calendar and try to be there if possible - might be a conflict with the Ludington Fish Slam on P.M. Lake again.

I DID catch a steelhead through the ice that day last year ... although I had to go to another lake to do it - will try to dig up the pic.


----------



## bluedevil

schaaed1 said:


> I do think we need to take a collection for Splitshot (we all know what happened to him) and BlueDevil (he went for a little ride). They both need some anchors for their shanties. :lol: :lol:


OH man I forgot about that.:yikes: I was more worried about running over someones tip-up than I was about ending up on the other end of the lake.:lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Can't wait. Count me in!


----------



## Whit1

*2nd Annual Great White Lake Northern Pike Ice Capades* 



Once again, being on the eve of hard water fishing, I am pleased to announce an ice outing of epic proportions. For you snorious wags who are reading this through blurred and bloodshot eyes the ICE OUTING is of "epic proportions" and NOT the guys and gals who participate.....:lol: 
Last year's event targeted steelheads and while the fishing for these silver bullets was great the catching left something to be desired. This year we'll target northern pike. I'm not sure where we'll fish, probably in the same area where we did last year on the Montaque side of the lake.

Walleyes, pech, specks, and bluegills are also available for the taking.

In an attempt to communicate all the pertinent information about this outing I have gathered together key information that those who are attending need to know. If I'm missing anything PM me about it and I can add it.

Let me know in this thread if you are interested. Please give your member name as well as your "real world" name.

*What:*
The 2nd Annual Great White Lake Northern Pike on Ice Capades Outing

*When:*
Saturday, February 4th
Dawn to ???
More specific times will be posted later

*Where:*
WhiteLake, Whitehall and Montague, Muskegon County, MI


Friday night there will be a gathering at *Pinheads,* a local watering hole in Whitehall beginning at 6PM. Bring your balls.

*Directions:*
*Whitehall** and Montague*: Use a map or an online map search, they're easy to find.

*To Pinheads: *
Driving west on Whitehall's main drag, it will curve to the north as you see Pinheads to the south. You cannot take the road that you are on directly to the restaurant, you have to follow the road as it curves north, go one block then turn west and follow the road around to the restaurant. It will be obvious when you get there

*Hotel Info:*
The Super 8 is the best choice so far and I can bet there will be a block of 5+ rooms from our group for reduced rate.

SUPER 8 MOTEL - WHITEHALL
3080 Colby Rd, Whitehall, MI 49461, US
Phone: 231-894-4848 * Fax: 231-893-1705
Block of 5 rooms, $36.35+tax = $40.35

http://www.super8.com/Super8/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=03594&brandInfo=SE

Just a reminder for the Super 8 residents to keep that M-S list at the front desk current. This is to help us maintain contact much as possible.

*Sponsored By: Fishdog.com*
Prizes and surprises will be given out. A list will follow later

*Bait and Tackle:*
For White Lake bait shops there are two main choices.
Armstrong's Bait is adjacent to the parking area of Whitehall's GoodrichPark. This is handy as from the vehicles it is about the same distance walk to the bait shop as it is to your fishing holes. In Montague there is Johnson's Great Outdoors on the business 31 through town about three blocks from White RiverBridge.

*Directions to the fishing area: *To be announced

*Breakfast/Food: *To be announced as we work out the details

*Members Who Have Expressed an Interest:* 
2PawsRiver
Adjusted3/Mark
Bluedevil
Bluegill Bob
Crossneyes
Booktens/Steve
Dinoday/Dean plus
GVSUKUSH/Steve
DonP
Doughman
Fishfoote
Live2fishdjs
Multibeard
NEMichsportsman
Quest32/John
Ralph Smith
Ranger Ray
Rat City Hooker
Rfwood (2)
Sailor
Schaaed1
Solasylum/Scott
Spanky
Steinfishski/Tim
Steelhead
SteveArends/Steve
Stinger63
Solasylum
Splishot/Ray
Trouttime/Sean
WDGibby/Wayne
Whit1/Milt


----------



## Spanky

alright, alright, since I have gotten 57 PM's offering to pay my way , I will be there, I'll send a pm to everyone to let you know which motel /bar to send your check to.

Last years bowling got the best of me, and made me a few hrs late to the fishing, but I did not miss the breakfast.! :lol: 

I'll see how it goes, I would really like to make this event again. Just the sight of Jimmy and Bev walking hand to hand across the lake made me a little............. hehehe...........confused! :lol:


----------



## STEELHEAD

Count me in! I will also be at Pinheads Friday night. :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## live2fishdjs

Barring anything unforseen I should be able to make it as well...anyone want to try and steelhead fish Friday and maybe split a room Thur PM/Fri PM from my area let me know. I've yet to catch a chromer through the ice, but would love to give it an honest effort.
live2fishdjs/Darrin


----------



## toto

I am going to express my interests in coming to this event, however, it is quite a ong drive. Much to my chagrin, I'll have to say I won't be there, at least not in the physical, however I must say I'll be there in spirit.

As much as I admit to liking Florida quite a bit, it just isn't home, nor will it ever be. I do miss the camaradarie at these outings. Next year however, I must warn you, I will return for a one week onslaught of steehead fishing that can only be dreamed of by others.

Have fun guys, and trust me when I say I miss you guys. :yikes:


----------



## booktens

Booktens are ya sure ya wanna join this motely crew??....:yikes:[/QUOTE]



Sounds like a great time to me !!!!


----------



## dinoday

We'll be sure to lift a glass and a rod for ya Toto! 

I've had some good times fishing in Florida,but they need some steel down there


----------



## Whit1

Bill/Toto,
George and I are planning on coming down ta kidnap ya for this event. Afterwards we'll drop ya off at the Muskegon airport, pack ya up and send ya COD to Leanne!.........:lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

No way would I miss this....bowling, fishing..............another night with Spanky. :lol: 

Will have to put a few people to bed early so they can make out on the ice to fish this time.


----------



## schaaed1

2PawsRiver said:


> ...another night with Spanky. :lol:


 :yikes: :tdo12: :yikes:


----------



## rfwood

We'll be there again.

Dick & Linda


----------



## Ralph Smith

Will be there this year! Have been working in Ohio due to a job change, and may be moving here unfortunately. Really missed not getting to go last year. Have vacation time planned for it, and will be there from fri. to sun. not a great bowler, can always run for another pitcher when needed  Sounds like a great time, and if you target pike, we'll probobly catch steelhead this year :SHOCKED:


----------



## dinoday

Ralph Smith said:


> Sounds like a great time, and if you target pike, we'll probobly catch steelhead this year :SHOCKED:


 That's exactly what I was thinking Ralph! There will be no complaints from me if it works out that way


----------



## Sailor

I'll be there Whit. By the way this years icesaws have the new "Snagable Splitshot Lanyards" attached.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Good grief! I accidentally check on this forum and the gang is already on page 3 for the 2nd Annual Great White Lake Ice Capades! Hey wait for me.

Do you want the lodge and food headquarters to operate out of as we did last year? If so I need to check on the Feb 4 date for the lodge. I need to round up the Montague ladies society for the kitchen staff. My wife needs to dig out the event file from last year for food reference. 

Personally I like the idea of the lodge for safety and convenience. We don't know what the weather will be like. A warm place and food to start the day, a dry place to change clothes, a lunch break from the ice, a place to cook a camera in the oven, a dry place to party with prizes and more food, and finally to leave for home in best condition possible is smart and safe.
(The cooked camera is not my wife's recipe.)


----------



## trouttime

Sailor said:


> I'll be there Whit. By the way this years icesaws have the new "Snagable Splitshot Lanyards" attached.


Hey Ray,
Are you always the life of the party  . Hope we can hook up for a little post fishing this year. The woman at the desk said I missed you by under 5 minutes last year  See you soon!!
Sean


----------



## Kevin

Would have loved to do this one again, but have an existing committment on the 4th. Big bummer.

Have a great time and take many photos.

And catch some fish


----------



## schaaed1

Hamilton Reef said:


> Good grief! I accidentally check on this forum and the gang is already on page 3 for the 2nd Annual Great White Lake Ice Capades! Hey wait for me.
> 
> Do you want the lodge and food headquarters to operate out of as we did last year? If so I need to check on the Feb 4 date for the lodge. I need to round up the Montague ladies society for the kitchen staff. My wife needs to dig out the event file from last year for food reference.


H.R. - Not sure what Milt has in store .... but if it is the lodge and your wife and the ladies doing cooking .... that's OK by me!! They (and yourself) did a SUPERB job last year. But please do not feal obligated, as those of us that were there know that it was a bunch of work and the only pay was our appreciation.

On one thread somewhere, a month or so back, ... someone had mentioned pulling a hog roaster out near the ice as well.

I think this one will be bigger and better than last year's ... if that is possible.   

Ed


----------



## Whit1

Once again this is shaping up to be a most excellent outing!

Sailor,
I was wondering if you would see this. You're an important guy! I need another guy there who is older than I am. Splitshot is one and you're another....:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Great to see so many interested again. Sailor, looking forward to talking with you again.

Tom, let us know about the lodge and we definately would not want to put you out, but really enjoyed the digs last year. We could do a pot luck and everyone can bring a dish to pass if that would be any easier. I would also be willing for a donation and volunteer to show up early and help with kitchen and/or setup duties. I can also help with clean up/tear down afterwards. Just let us know.


----------



## Whit1

Tom called me last night about this. 

I had not mentioned anything about the lodge, breakfast, etc. because I didn't want to put he and his wife and their friends to any trouble. He/they are more than willing to arrange this again. Tom said something about his wife and her girlfriend having a lot of fun last year.
We can do the same thing OR have breakfast and do a pot luck like at many of our outings. The lodge would be open to heat things up.

I'll be coming down on Friday night so will be available to help out in the early morning with breakfast.


----------



## solasylum

I can't wait!! It's shaping up to be another spectacular outing.  

Scott


----------



## doughman

Please count me in and a fishing partner as well. Look out I can sleigh me some pan fish


----------



## Rat City Hooker

2PawsRiver said:


> No way would I miss this....bowling, fishing..............another night with Spanky. :lol:
> 
> Will have to put a few people to bed early so they can make out on the ice to fish this time.


Gee!!! Count me in if I can find the Motel 8. :help: 

If we play kick bowl this year would someone please pour me into a shanty so I might make it out on the ice this time. :lol: 

See ya all there.
Larry


----------



## schaaed1

Whit - 

WDGibby/Wayne will be there once again, over in his favorite bluegill spot. He is having problems posting to the forum right now, so I told hom I'd have you put him on the list.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## trouttime

Hey Whit,
Should I bring flags again this year?? Let me know I will be happy to do it!!


----------



## Whit1

No, I don't think we need them. Nuts like us tend to gravitate towards each other naturally......


----------



## Matt Schalk

Whit1 said:


> .... and do a pot luck like at many of our outings ...


Fried steelhead balls in spawn sauce???

*SCARY WITH THIS CROWD !!!*


----------



## multibeard

I have to be there.

I have a contract with an unnamed members insurance company. I have to babysit his toys so they don't go swimming.


----------



## doughman

I am in on the money pot, you all best start saving!!!!


----------



## Whit1

*Members Who Have Expressed an Interest As of 12-29-05*
2PawsRiver
Adjusted3/Mark
Bluedevil
Bluegill Bob
Books
Crossneyes
Booktens/Steve
Dinoday/Dean plus
GVSUKUSH/Steve
Deerhunter10709
DFPotter and guest
DonP
Doughman
Dutchman
Fishfoote
Hunter3333333333333333
Karl Dykema
Live2fishdjs
Multibeard
NEMichsportsman
Quest32/John
Ralph Smith
Ranger Ray
Rat City Hooker
Reddhead
Rfwood (2)
Sailor
Schaaed1
Sib
Sixshooter (Lady Beverly?)
Solasylum/Scott
Spanky
Steinfishski/Tim
Steelhead
Steve/Steve
SteveArends/Steve
Stinger63
Solasylum
Splishot/Ray
Thedude
Trouttime/Sean
WDGibby/Wayne
Whit1/Milt


----------



## Whit1

I just realized, because of Ralph Smith PMing me about it, that last year we had (I think) a special rate at the Super 8.

SUPER 8 MOTEL - WHITEHALL
3080 Colby Rd, Whitehall, MI 49461, US
Phone: 231-894-4848 * Fax: 231-893-1705
Block of 5 rooms, $36.35+tax = $40.35

Tom,
Can you see what you can do about a "rate" for this year? Let us know.


----------



## dinoday

I just realized I hadn't booked my room yet Let me know if we're getting a group rate like last year.I'll be there regardless.
Just over a month to go


----------



## Hamilton Reef

I stopped at the Super 8 this morning 1/2/06. As near as I can say we got the same group rates as last year, I think. The blank faced guy from some fast advancing highly populated third world country at the desk did speak some English, but I had a heck of a time getting through to him what we needed.

SUPER 8 MOTEL - WHITEHALL
3080 Colby Rd, Whitehall, MI 49461, US
Phone: 231-894-4848 * Fax: 231-893-1705
Block of 5 rooms, $36.35+tax = $40.35

Note: We need to set up a side M-S.com sign in list so we know where to find cohorts as needed (drag out of bed hang overs).


----------



## dinoday

With barely over a month to go, I was curious what the ice situation is like on White Lake?
It's pretty darn bad around here and the forecast doesn't sound great for a ton of improvement for at least a week or better.I hope the forecast is better over that way!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Booked my room today for the 3rd and 4th. I had a tough time understanding the way you people on the west Side of the State speak....hopefully it will all work out!?!!?!


----------



## Whit1

NEMichsportsman said:


> Booked my room today for the 3rd and 4th. I had a tough time understanding the way you people on the west Side of the State speak....hopefully it will all work out!?!!?!


 
Vhats da madder wid u? Youse canna unner standa da languge? :lol: 


On a more serious note, I may not be able to make this outing. On Tuesday (Jan. 10th) I'm going in for surgery to have my prostrate removed, the official medical phrase is....you guys know how I like big words.....:lol: ..a Radical Perineal Prostratectomy! That "..ecotomy" part means removal. Yes, it is cancerous, but if a guy is going to have cancer prostrate cancer is the one to have as it's very treatable.

The recovery may keep me off the ice. We'll see. I'll keep things going in here, but the actual outing may be out.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I actually thought my cell phone was picking up shortwave signals when I spoke with the motel clerk!!!:lol:

Whit you are giving me a complex...I honestly think you convinced your family to move from Tawas because you were running out of ways to avoid meeting me! And now this!!!???!!!????!

Seriously get yourself well! BTW my cousin had the same procedure and is doing well! I was talking to a doctor friend of mine a while back.....The scary thing about the prostate gland is that if you live long enough it is just about a medical certainty that you will develop cancer. As you stated it is also a very treatable form of cancer you will be in our thoughts on the 10th and beyond!

If you cant make it on the ice, you are more than welcome to buy me a cocktail on dry land.....!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

One other thought....who is in charge of this thing now!!!!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## Steve

Godspeed Milt, I know you'll be back on your feet in no time. Better to get it done now and be ready for trout season.


----------



## Whit1

NEMichsportsman said:


> One other thought....who is in charge of this thing now!!!!!!!!:yikes:


I'll still take care of it from here!


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Steve said:


> Godspeed Milt, I know you'll be back on your feet in no time. Better to get it done now and be ready for trout season.


Cant say it any better. 

Hope everything goes well and you can still be at the outing.:sad: 

We could even bring the couch up from St Joe if it would :help: 

All joking a side are prayers are with you.

Larry


----------



## trouttime

I Wish you all the best Milt, I hope you have a speedy recovery!! If you cant make the outing we could always bring some of the festivities (shenanigans) to you :evilsmile


----------



## dinoday

trouttime said:


> I Wish you all the best Milt, I hope you have a speedy recovery!! If you cant make the outing we could always bring some of the festivities (shenanigans) to you :evilsmile


 Amen to that! We're always ready to help a friend in need I hope everything goes well for you,someone needs to be around to show those trout who's boss


----------



## stinger63

Whit1 said:


> Vhats da madder wid u? Youse canna unner standa da languge? :lol:
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, I may not be able to make this outing. On Tuesday (Jan. 10th) I'm going in for surgery to have my prostrate removed, the official medical phrase is....you guys know how I like big words.....:lol: ..a Radical Perineal Prostratectomy! That "..ecotomy" part means removal. Yes, it is cancerous, but if a guy is going to have cancer prostrate cancer is the one to have as it's very treatable.
> 
> The recovery may keep me off the ice. We'll see. I'll keep things going in here, but the actual outing may be out.


Well whit the outing just wont be the same with out ya.I do hope you can make it.Im hoping for 2 day trip this time.Get well soon.Aaron


----------



## schaaed1

Whit - I hope everything goes well for you!! You will be in our thoughts and prayers!

I guess we'll need to poll the guys to see when the best time for the road trip up to your place would be.:yikes: I'm thinking right after the foot-bowling.:evil: :evil:


----------



## Westlakedrive

Are people meeting and parking at Goodrich park the day of the outing and going out from there or what?


----------



## Ranger Ray

Maybe it could be moved out to the end of the February so Whit can make it. There will be a better chance of good ice by then anyway. Wishing you a speedy recovery Whit and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## dinoday

schaaed1 said:


> I guess we'll need to poll the guys to see when the best time for the road trip up to your place would be.:yikes: I'm thinking right after the foot-bowling.:evil: :evil:


 Although that sounds like a lot of fun, I'm thinking Mrs.Whit1 might have something to say about that:lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman

So is everybody planning on arriving Saturday or Friday???

I am going to be there in the AM on the 3rd....I am up for fishing during the day if anyone wants to go. I hope we can have some kind of "strategy meeting" at a local establishment on Friday evening???

I wasn't able to attend this one last year so I need need some guidance.


----------



## trouttime

Hey Joel,
I was up early on Friday last year and did a little pre-fishing and then we all met at Pinheads (no not a member) A bowling alley/bar for refreshments. I plan on doing the same this year. Regarding the guiddance I came away with nothing last year but have a plan for this year :lol:


----------



## dinoday

Friday evening,not sure what time exactly yet.
"Strategy meeting" is at Pinheads like Sean said. Picture it as a M-N-G on steroids:lol: nobody has to be home at any particular time


----------



## stinger63

Ranger Ray said:


> Maybe it could be moved out to the end of the February so Whit can make it. There will be a better chance of good ice by then anyway. Wishing you a speedy recovery Whit and will keep you in my prayers.


Yeah Ray that sounds likea good idea ,I would be willing to go along with that also.Trouttime You actualy going to wade the river this time?I cant complain I actualy caught a pike last time which was my 1st on a tipup.


----------



## trouttime

stinger63 said:


> Trouttime You actualy going to wade the river this time?


Aaron,
I may, will bring the waders like last time. With this years weather I just might get to use them. Last year the river access was :yikes: and I did not feel like going for a swim! :lol: :lol:


----------



## stinger63

It would have been difficult to enter the river from where were at.You still have an extra set of waders handy?I just hope that Im alot more coherent this time and get more sleep before hand 
Guys this outing is good it will get you so pumped up you wont be able to sleep so make sure you plenty of sleep before hand because you wont get any while your there:lol:


----------



## Whit1

We'll be doing breakfast the same as last year...........I'm saying "We'll" because I ain't giving up yet. One of the mods was saying that he has a buddy who had prostate surgery and was bowling four weeks later!!!!!

I'll get the breakfast and fishing spot stuff from Tom. I'm assuming we'll go out from the Montague side like we did last year. That is easy to find and is a natural gathering spot.

First will come an early breakfast........Elks? Moose? Vets?.............CRS! Hell I can't remember anything!!!!...........:lol:


----------



## stinger63

Hey are we going to get a welcome by the Mayer again and story behind the towns history?It was pretty interesting I would like to hear again.


----------



## dinoday

I sure hope the end of this forecast is correct and indicates what is to come or we aren't going to have any ice to fish on!
Forecast for Whitehall,MI

Friday, Jan 6 
Rather cloudy with flurries High: 32&#176; F Low: 26&#176; F 
Saturday, Jan 7 
Mostly cloudy with flurries High: 34&#176; F Low: 26&#176; F 
Sunday, Jan 8 
Cloudy with a passing flurry High: 38&#176; F Low: 27&#176; F 
Monday, Jan 9 
Times of sun and clouds High: 34&#176; F Low: 25&#176; F 
Tuesday, Jan 10 
Times of sun and clouds High: 36&#176; F Low: 28&#176; F 
Wednesday, Jan 11 
Mostly cloudy High: 38&#176; F Low: 30&#176; F 
Thursday, Jan 12 
Cloudy High: 42&#176; F Low: 31&#176; F 
Friday, Jan 13 
Times of clouds and sun High: 40&#176; F Low: 29&#176; F 
Saturday, Jan 14 
Some sun High: 37&#176; F Low: 26&#176; F 
Sunday, Jan 15 
Sun and clouds High: 37&#176; F Low: 24&#176; F 
Monday, Jan 16 
Plenty of clouds High: 33&#176; F Low: 13&#176; F 
Tuesday, Jan 17 
Partly sunny and cold High: 25&#176; F Low: 13&#176; F 
Wednesday, Jan 18 
Cold with episodes of sunshine High: 23&#176; F Low: 12&#176; F 
Thursday, Jan 19 
Partly sunny and very cold High: 23&#176; F Low: 14&#176; F 
Friday, Jan 20 
Mostly cloudy and cold High: 25&#176; F Low: 19&#176; F 

If it stays like the last four days of this we're golden, otherwise we might need boats:help:


----------



## doughman

On the montague side there is a marina where we can park, most guys fish walleye, pike and Perch and it is a short walk for gils as well. I was planning on fishing Friday before if anyone is interested?


----------



## Whit1

My time online is a bit limited right now............sitting is an issue, but it all feels okay down there right now.........How's the ice on White Lake? We'll have to start putting this together for the final push......IF there will be ice for fishing!!!!!!

What's going on down there Tom?? Kurt??


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Sorry guys, but White Lake is open boating water trolling for walleye and pike with others anchoring at West end for perch. 

Muskegon Lake also:
I talked to Bob Kingsley on way to NRC meeting in Muskegon this morning. Two nights ago Hartshorn Marina launch was absolutely full with boaters out for walleye. Counting Cottage Grove, Grand Trunk, and Fisherman's Landing there were near 70-80 boats trolling Muskegon Lake........Mid January?????

Finally, to add insult, TV said couple golf courses opened back up.


----------



## dinoday

Turn it back to Steelhead Capades...M-S.com invasion of Tippy:evilsmile 

Glad to hear you're up about however little at the moment Whit!


----------



## schaaed1

dinoday said:


> Glad to hear you're up about however little at the moment Whit!


 
What's it been 2-3 days?? Your already sitting and back at the computer ... sound like you are on the mend and doing well.

Ed


----------



## trouttime

dinoday said:


> Glad to hear you're up about however little at the moment Whit!


 

What's it been 2-3 days?? Your already sitting and back at the computer ... sound like you are on the mend and doing well.

 

Hey Whit,
That is great to hear, hope you have a super speedy recovery and are back on the river soon!!


----------



## ~bigbucks~

Sorry whit about your cancer, but I just had surgery in june,but I had the seed implant doing good so far, so signs of cancer but I caught it early.So this is like a warning physical at least once a year after 50 years old.


----------



## rfwood

Is there going to be a location change for this get to or do we bring the 
BOATS ????????????

dick


----------



## Whit1

rfwood said:


> Is there going to be a location change for this get to or do we bring the
> BOATS ????????????
> 
> dick


As my time is limited on here I'll let you fellows hash this out. When and Where! Perhaps boats on Muskegon Lake for 'eyes!!!!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

So any guesses on the status of this outing?


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Well.....to be honest....the local ladies working the lodge don't believe the lodge work will be worth it, but the local resteraunt said they would be open at 5:30AM> and would bunch up restaurant tables for us as option #2. Iffy unsafe ice could easily mess up both ice and boat options. Hate to see such long drives for little activity. It may be smarter to save gas for a different full function outing. There is always next year for full active ice outing on different date if needed.


----------



## trouttime

On that note guys I will be the first to pass untill next year, what a bummer!  
I hate to go all that way to find barely fishable conditions.

If something else is going to be set up for sure let me know and I will be happy to attend.  Thanks for all the effort Whit, Tom, and everyone else!!! 

Sean


----------



## dinoday

trouttime said:


> On that note guys I will be the first to pass untill next year, what a bummer!
> I hate to go all that way to find barely fishable conditions.
> 
> If something else is going to be set up for sure let me know and I will be happy to attend.  Thanks for all the effort Whit, Tom, and everyone else!!!


 As much as I hate to say it, I'll have to second it 

That's too far for me to find it un-fishable. If things don't change to much I may head up to the Wellston area that weekend 

Thanks for the effort Whit and Tom, this "winter" isn't working out the way anyone planned!


----------



## schaaed1

dinoday said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I'll have to second it
> 
> That's too far for me to find it un-fishable. If things don't change to much I may head up to the Wellston area that weekend
> 
> Thanks for the effort Whit and Tom, this "winter" isn't working out the way anyone planned!


Yep ... I have to agree with Trouttime, Dinoday, and the Ladies. Does not make sense to plan the meal when turnout will be VERY questionable. And doesn't make sense for you guys coming from afar to spend $ on gas and/or hotel if the fishing is limited at best. Can't plan on safe ice and can't plan on the launches being open either.:sad: 

Ed


----------



## NEMichsportsman

I'm gonna cancel the motel and start looking forward to next year.


----------



## stinger63

Well since mother nature has other plans looks like I will be following the direction of many others.Since I would be driving from at least 4 hours its not going to be worth the effort.Maybe things might change I`ll have wait and see.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Just saw the sad news from working down here in ohio. Was hoping the weather up there was better than down here (colder as in better  ) Guess I'll have to plan on next year too. 

Nice to hear your surgery went well Whit.


----------



## Spanky

You boys just bring your boats and waders on down here, and Join us on the St Joe river a month from today, for our annual "Joe Outing". We would love to help you get your "outing fix".


----------



## dinoday

Spanky said:


> You boys just bring your boats and waders on down here, and Join us on the St Joe river a month from today, for our annual "Joe Outing". We would love to help you get your "outing fix".


 I was thinking about that. 

Don't have a boat, but have waders..will travel:lol: I'm a river rat at heart anyway


----------



## adjusted3

I was really looking foward to this.

No offense guys and gals, but we are going to back out due to unsafe conditions and trust everyone understands.

We will suggest that we regroup and take a look at Spankys outing.

Maybe not all is lost...

Mark


----------



## trouttime

Spanky said:


> You boys just bring your boats and waders on down here, and Join us on the St Joe river a month from today, for our annual "Joe Outing". We would love to help you get your "outing fix".


 

I thinking the same as Mark and Dean.........

Lets all invade Spanky's outing!!!! :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bluedevil

Screw the fishing I was only going for the bowling at Pinheads again.:lol:


----------



## Whit1

bluedevil said:


> Screw the fishing I was only going for the bowling at Pinheads again.:lol:


Now there's an excellent reason to come to an MS outing!!.........:lol:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

adjusted3 said:


> I was really looking foward to this.
> 
> No offense guys and gals, but we are going to back out due to unsafe conditions and trust everyone understands.
> 
> We will suggest that we regroup and take a look at Spankys outing.
> 
> Maybe not all is lost...
> 
> Mark


Good call guys since I have been fishing the Saginaw River in a boat as of last Friday. 

Am hoping Danger Dan is going to take me for a ride in his new boat for Spankys Outing.

If not would be looking for a boat ride.   

Larry


----------



## dinoday

bluedevil said:


> Screw the fishing I was only going for the bowling at Pinheads again.:lol:


 Were we going fishing  

I can't commit for sure yet,but the St. Joe invasion may have to be the alternative 
Do they have bowling in St.Joe? I've never been anywhere but the pier and the dam there.

Guess I'll start chiming in Spanky's thread! I hope we all get together this year somewhere,it's still early


----------



## 2PawsRiver

> No offense guys and gals, but we are going to back out due to unsafe conditions and trust everyone understands


eeewwwww, Mark and Steve are all grown up:lol: "Unsafe Conditions" would include fishing in a boat with Steve on any body of water, especially the river........Steves moto.....(stated in a wise and all knowing voice" "The shallower the water the faster you have to go":lol: 

Too bad the weather didn't cooperate. That is a great area and was a real good time last year, but the St. Joe outing is always good too.


----------



## Whit1

*Let's Just Cancel This Year's Great White Lake Northern Pike on Ice Capades!*

Guys it looks like the there will not be ice for this outing. Let's just cancel it for this year and plan on next year's event.

I've NEVER heard of not having enough ice for fishing this late in the winter. The long range forecast doesn't bode well for the making of safe ice.

If some of you want to still come up, down, or over, please do, but that will be your call. There won't be any "official" activities.


----------



## stinger63

Whit Im going to miss the activities over there this year and had such great memories from last years outing.Tom Hamiltons wealth of knowlege was a blast to listen too.Your sense of humor was also great and I was looking forward to perhaps catching another pike.A shame that mother nature isnt going to cooperate this year for this great event I had my hopes up for it.I was so pumped up last year that I didnt get any sleep for that particular outing.


----------



## deerhunter10709

this damn %$#%%^$ weather :evilsmile hope too see you all next year


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Don't know if anybody else had reservations way in advance....here's a last minute reminder to cancel them!


----------



## stinger63

stinger63 said:


> Whit Im going to miss the activities over there this year and had such great memories from last years outing.Tom Hamiltons wealth of knowlege was a blast to listen too.Your sense of humor was also great and I was looking forward to perhaps catching another pike.A shame that mother nature isnt going to cooperate this year for this great event I had my hopes up for it.I was so pumped up last year that I didnt get any sleep for that particular outing.


For that matter I dont ever remember getting much sleep before any outing on this site.That tells you just how much fun they are.Whit I hope that you are doing much better.Didnt have to worry about cancelling any motel reservations but darn Im sure bummed the outing isnt going to happen.It looks we are going to have ice by next weekend for you white lake diehards.


----------

